# Costco Hearing Center in Mexico



## Chrissippus (Dec 16, 2021)

I have friends living in the Patzcuaro area who are in need of hearing aids. Do any of the Costco locations in Mexico have a Hearing Center?


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Chrissippus said:


> I have friends living in the Patzcuaro area who are in need of hearing aids. Do any of the Costco locations in Mexico have a Hearing Center?


I have purchased hearing aides in Costco of Merida. Many other Costco locations have hearing centers, excellent service and good products. Good luck!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Chrissippus said:


> I have friends living in the Patzcuaro area who are in need of hearing aids. Do any of the Costco locations in Mexico have a Hearing Center?


Here is a list of the Costco stores. Associated with each stpre there is a list of icons for which services they provide. There is a little ear for those with hearing centers....
Sucursales | Costco México


----------

